

Is Posterous video conversion broken? - shebson

Is anyone else having trouble getting Posterous to successfully convert their application video? We've tried uploading .m4v, .mp4, .mov (h264) and .wmv with no luck (we've waited over a day for the conversion to happen, and all have either failed or are still "in progress").<p>Obviously, the video is still playable if you click the download link, but it feels like that's a pretty bad experience and I'd love to have it in the flash player like the example videos (for example: http://dsiroker-private.posterous.com/private/FCAGetIemw).
======
wolframarnold
We've been seeing the same behavior for mp4 with various codecs pretty much
all day. Perhaps a new all-time record in YC application submissions? YouTube
lets you do private uploads also, by the way.

------
jvermeir
Just had the same problem. .mov wouldn't work but .avi did the trick. Thanks
for the hint Tzunamitom

------
Tzunamitom
.mov was not working yesterday for me, but .avi seemed to work ok (5 min
conversion time).

------
mgogov
tens of minutes for .mpg conversion

